# HP Touchpad 32gb on HP.com for @249 .OOS now



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Here you go guys

grab it before hp.com is down ..

http://www.shopping.hp.com/store/product/product_detail/FB359UA%2523ABA


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow $100 markup from the fire sale. No thanks.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah man, not sure why they did so, guess making profit from the news of Android port ..


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

munchy_cool said:


> yeah man, not sure why they did so, guess making profit from the news of Android port ..


Good thing I already got my 16 GB. The only reason I'd buy them if they go on sale again is to sell one to my friend(s).


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Good thing I already got my 16 GB. The only reason I'd buy them if they go on sale again is to sell one to my friend(s).


same here, just got a 32GB from onsale last week for the cancelled order, would buy another for a few close friends , not for any profit ..


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Sadly, but the $250 price... + shipping and tax would be more than going and buying one from someone on Craigslist...


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Posted so that someone who wants a new one and does not want to go through craiglist or ebay


----------



## SharkUW (Aug 26, 2011)

ebay is cheaper


----------



## micgo (Sep 2, 2011)

don't matter. OOS already


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

micgo said:


> don't matter. OOS already


Wow that either sold out REALLY fast, or it was a mistake .


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

micgo said:


> don't matter. OOS already


http://news.inventhelp.com/Articles/Electronics/Electronics/hp-touchpad-release-date-12558.aspx


----------

